# Nissan/Tohatsu fuel fittings



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a big fan of these motors, but the fuel fitting stink and are expensive. 

Are there any other fuel fittings that will fit on the motor? I thought I'd heard ther might be other fittings that will basically bolt on in place of the motor end male/female nissan/tohatsu ones. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think they're the same diameter as the Yamaha fittings


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmm...I have a spare Yamaha male fuel, but it's the tank side, not engine side so I can't be sure... 

What I'm looking for is an alternative to the Nissan engine-side fuel line fittings, both male and female. I love these outboards, but I've found the fittings to be the only weak point on the motor. And they are usually pricey if you are forced to buy local (my local dealer is about $35 *each* for the two fittings!! Online they can be found cheaper of course, but the time is the bummer. 

This is what I need an alternative to: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/New-Engine-Side-Fuel-Line-Connector-for-Nissan-Tohatsu_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a12Q7c39Q3a1Q7c72Q3a1171QQ_trksidZp4506Q2ec0Q2em245QQhashZitem45ecc7bcf8QQitemZ300325256440QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGearQQsalenotsupported

It's kind of a bulkhead fitting. The male part is the part I'm stumped on as far as finding an alternative. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Merc-san-hatsu...?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have Just Removed the fitting and run the hose out the hole .... You can put anything on the Hose ...Or just put a tank connector on it ...

Dave


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

what problems are you having with them?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> what problems are you having with them?


They leak!!

One I've had in the past have had the plastic parts inside the fittings fall apart. The plastic "plunger" part. 

This set just flat out leaks bad, although both male and female connections look clean and in perfect condition.

-T


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Have you tried replacing the Orings inside the fittings.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The fuel fitting through the lower engine cowling can be replaced
with any design fitting you want. unbolt, and replace.
I looked at the parts diagram on line and it appears to be a simple installation.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Have you tried replacing the Orings inside the fittings.


Can that be done???

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

O yeah... ;D


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

all it takes are a few cold ones ;D

merc owns 51% of tohatsu


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> O yeah... ;D


Alright, MR Google, I've searched and come up with nothing. 

Anyone have any input as to what size/material and where to get the o-rings?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I pull the O-ring I need to match, and take it with me for comparison,
the last one I purchased came from Ace Hardware.
Northern Tools carries them also...

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/NTESearch?storeId=6970&in_dym=1&Nty=1&D=than&Ntx=mode%20matchallpartial&N=0&Ntk=All&Ntt=o%20rings&cmnosearch=PPC&cm_ven=PPC&cm_cat=I-search%20(Google%20Adwords)&cm_pla=unproven&cm_ite=o%20rings

O-ring material compatibility chart to match O-ring to fluid

http://www.allorings.com/compatibility.htm


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

does he not just kill ya????


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Indeed he does 

Trouble is, I don't see any of those O-rings that are ethanol or alcohol compatible. Whether they are or not is open to debate, as neither is listed. Maybe that's the issue with the fittings in the first place?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ask your parts guy at the local merc dealer,
he'll know more than I do.

I'd replace the entire hose with a new OEM hose.
If the O-rings are gone, I'd be questioning the reliability
of the internal valves of the squeeze ball.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ask your parts guy at the local merc dealer,
> he'll know more than I do.
> 
> I'd replace the entire hose with a new OEM hose.
> ...


That's the funny thing. The fittings and all look absolutely brand new, but leak like a sieve. 

They are clean inside and out, and nothing appears to be wrong with them.

But, I had the same issue with the old 18 that I had, although they did not look brand new...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Being an optimist, I'm positive I'll have problems at the worst possible time and place.

                                  

If the hose is giving me problems at home, I can imagine the problems in the backcountry.
Already been there and played that game. I'd get a new hose and eliminate the worry.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

**********NEWS FLASH**********

Found a hairline slit in the female fitting's O-ring.... hard to see but it's there.

Now off to find a replacement.......

-T


----------

